# Nail Technician Jobs in Corfu



## Irishwoman (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello I am an irish citizen moving to Corfu summer 2014.
I work as a Nail Technician.
I would like to know if there are opportunities on the island for Nail Techs or if there are grants available for eu citizens to set up a nail bar?
I would also like to know what the cost of living on the island is like?
If anyone can help me with these questions many thanks.


----------

